# Night Sky Farm on Real Virginia - Goats Rule!



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

videoseries[/MEDIA]

Farm Bureau of Virginia published an article about Night Sky Farm and then came and did the video for Real Virginia. The segment aired this month. Goats are so cool as we all know!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats on the exposure Jennifer.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats! I had to laugh, though, when she talked about people moving to VA "from _countries_ such as Latin America, Africa, and the Middle East." Loved the close-up of your nubian! I hope you get lots of new business as a result of this!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very exciting!


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw you in the Farm Bureau magazine!! congratulations  (Can't watch videos, internet too slow) It is always good to see a DGIer in the news !


----------

